# PLEASE HELP - my pigeon stopped laying eggs!



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I will try to make this as brief as possible.

In the fall of 2010, someone found a pigeon with a band on her leg (band also from 2010). They gave it to me to take to the Wild Bird Fund (she was not eating when the person was feeding the flock). The Wild Bird Fund felt she had PMV, and since it's their policy to euthanize all birds with PMV (I tried and wasn't able to locate the owner and was told by the club I could keep her), I took her home. She did not die, thankfully, but she still has risidual neurological signs from time to time, mostly tilting of the neck and throwing back the head.

She has been with me ever since as an indoor pigeon. About a year after she came to live with me, she started laying eggs. And she laid them pretty much non-stop ever since. She would lay them, sit on them for as long as she wanted, discard them, and then lay more within a few days. This has continued for over a year.

Then, about a month ago, she stopped. The only change I can think of is that I expanded her cage up. And after the construction, part of the cage collapsed, with a piece landing on her. It wasn't anything heavy, and she didn't seem injured (and still doesn't - this was about a month ago), but there was a lot of noise and commotion with me building and then trying to rebuild the cage. Is she scared of me or doesn't trust me any more? Is that why she won't lay eggs?

She is acting in some ways like she did before laying eggs. She likes to put up her butt and have me scratch it. But she would also charge at people right before laying eggs, and she is not doing it now.

I am extremely upset by this development, since I know eggs meant she was very comfortable with me and her surroundings.

Also, I am a little concerned that it may be an indication of a sickness/disorder.

Any thoughts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons do not lay as many eggs in the winter, some even quit for a few months. Im sure if she still has egg oocytes left she will pick back up when there is longer sunlight hours of the day. they also do not like change so that can add to it.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks! That makes me feel a little better, although I believe she was laying eggs last winter.

I know pigeons can get egg binding. I don't think that's what she has, but how would you know if they do?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So Pigeonfriend, are you giving her good grit regularly and calcium with her feedmix.

Your hen has chronic egg laying disease,that's what they call it scientifically. Fertile hens keep laying regularly for months then stop when calcium reserves dwindle down or there's some change in stimulants.
If she's making egg laying motions then have you tried giving her 20-25 mg calcium for 2-4 days???.
Hens can be stimulated to lay by a number of reasons. Changing her setup could be one of them responsible for your hen not laying


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

She has unlimited access to crushed oyster shells: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-B2460-O...0576170&sr=8-2&keywords=crushed+oyster+shells. Is that enough as far as calcium?

Grit is a different story. So, basically, she was without grit (because I had no idea they needed it) for a long time when she first came to live with me. Then, I read this forum and got her grit, but she never seemed to touch it. IEventually I ran out of grit (because I would still enpty the bowl and refill it every once in a while), but I didn't get more, because I thought she never ate it. I thought maybe she just wasn't used to it, because she didn't have it for a long time. Now, after reading your response, I think that may have been a huge mistake. I am getting grit right now. I got her this: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pigeon-grit-feed-grains/5026-natural-s-red-stone-grit-5-lbs

Chronic egg laying disease does not sound good. Should I take her to the vet? We have a great avian specialist.


----------



## chappy (Jun 1, 2009)

If she is still not interested in the grit, try chicken feed for layers, it has the calcium incorporated, it is also important that she has access to sufficient sunlight, this helps with the consumption of calcium, and the overall mood of the bird.
ps. why are you interested in her laying eggs anyway? you dont seem interested in breeding since there is no cock involved.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Thanks! That makes me feel a little better, although I believe she was laying eggs last winter.
> 
> I know pigeons can get egg binding. I don't think that's what she has, but how would you know if they do?


I can understand the worry esp if she layed regular before.

signs of egg binding varies, but allot will be lethargic and bob their tail or have a drooping tail that bobs with their breathing and look all over uncomfortable. keeping calcium availible at all times for her helps but she does need direct sunshine at least a few times a week to help keep the shell of her eggs hard which comes from calcium stored in her body.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeonfriend said:


> She has unlimited access to crushed oyster shells: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-B2460-Oy...+oyster+shells. Is that enough as far as calcium?
> 
> Grit is a different story. So, basically, she was without grit (because I had no idea they needed it) for a long time when she first came to live with me. Then, I read this forum and got her grit, but she never seemed to touch it. IEventually I ran out of grit (because I would still enpty the bowl and refill it every once in a while), but I didn't get more, because I thought she never ate it. I thought maybe she just wasn't used to it, because she didn't have it for a long time. Now, after reading your response, I think that may have been a huge mistake. I am getting grit right now. I got her this: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/pi...one-grit-5-lbs
> 
> Chronic egg laying disease does not sound good. Should I take her to the vet? We have a great avian specialist.


Well,you already know about egg binding. If she has stopped laying eggs that's not a problem. concern is that she doesn't get egg bound.
I have a lone hen for 1 1/2 years now and she has only laid two in so many months.

If your hen is healthy then no need to take her to the vet.
The thing to care about is her food and supplements.
Oyster shells are best for pigeons as they has almost all the trace elements that pigeons need. If your hen eats them much then too much calcium can also give problems to your hen as excess calcium can also stop her from laying. Correct balance is important.
So don't give all oyster shells but mix them in grit.
A grit that contains wheat grain-sized grit particles are ideal for pigeons. Pigeons may show hesitation to eat bigger sized grit particles or blocks. So give her ideal grit in which she may be interested in. You may try to collect tiny stones and crush a red brick to wheat grain sized pieces(sterile them in an oven first,before giving it to her) and give them to her to see if she picks them.

So my advice would be to daily give her good feedmix and grit+once a week a vitamin supplements+probiotics(once a week). Since yours is an indoor bird get a vitamin supplement which has vitamin D in it (almost all pigeon specific supplements have it in them)that helps to absorb calcium from grit.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crushsed oystershell is a great source for calcium. it should be seperate from grit which is for digestion.

pigeons somehow know what they need of the oystershell, never have heard of a bird eating too much if left the choice with the oystershell as the sole offering in the croc.

a problem could arise if you feed a pellet feed with calcium already in it and also mix oystershell with food or treats or grit and they eat too much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She definitely needs calcium in her diet. But as long as she is healthy and not egg bound then the fact that she doesn't lay is a good thing. She won't deplete herself of calcium from laying too often, or get egg bound.


----------

